# some random pics of some of my peacocks



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

This is my Aulonocara lwanda


One of my 8 Synodontis Lucipinnis checking me out from his cave

My Lemon Jake Juvie

My newer aulonocara hueseri


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice looking fishes. Love the cat photo!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

beautiful =D>


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Awesome. Handsome fish and great pictures. What did you use to take the pics?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Lwanda -> gorgeous !!

I one holding, 3 males and 4 females....

3 males housed in 3 different tanks....yes my favorite !!


----------

